# ISO new recipe for a non fish lover



## AmandaN80 (Jun 3, 2011)

I am looking for a recipe for fish. I have access to lake perch, bass, salmon, cod, haccock, talipia, swordfish and tuna. I dont like to buy frozen fish. I also am not a big fan of the 'fishy' taste, but would like to start eating fish and my oldest loves it but I think he gets tired of it being grilled. Thanks!

Wanted to add, I do love blackened swordfish but I can not blacken foods in my apartment as it would set off everyones fire alarms and I dont think theyd be thrilled with that


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 3, 2011)

I used to make this quite often when cod was more readily available. It is a baked cod dish. I don't have the recipe (page is missing from my cookbook--my mother has a copy of the cookbook, thankfully. I'll have to bring mine with me and identify the pages that I'm missing and make copies). 

This is baked at 350 for about 20-25 minutes.

Cod
Fresh tomatoes, diced
Green pepper, diced
fresh lemon juice
butter
hot red pepper flakes
chopped parsley
butter
1/4-1/2 c white wine (or water)

You put the fish in the bottom of a pyrex dish. Top with the chopped tomatoes and green peppers. Sprinkle with red pepper flakes, top with parsley and dot with butter. Add liquid. Bake, uncovered, until the fish flakes.


----------



## spork (Jun 3, 2011)

A variation on CWS's is to minimize the liquid ingredients a bit, encase individual portions into a sealed fold of parchment paper, and then similarly bake.


----------



## AmandaN80 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks to both!
Do you know if cod is less 'fishy'. I cant recall what ones are. I will try this though


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, cod is less fishy...it soaks up any flavor you add to it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 3, 2011)

Cod has a mild flavor and has fairly firm, flaky flesh. It can also be called Torsk. We would substitute Torsk for lutefisk at Christmas. We put it in a microwave dish, dabbed it with butter, and nuked it. In my family, it was also called "Poorman's Lobster." It is not as sweet as lobster, but it does have a fairly firm, yet flaky, flesh and it isn't oily, so it isn't fishy.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 3, 2011)

I find the oilier the fish, the fishy-er. Could just be me. I am partial to firm, white fleshed fish. But, walleye is the gold-standard against which all fish is judged in my life.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 3, 2011)

I got this from the chef at Scoma's on Fisherman's Wharf in San Francisco:


*Snapper Romano​**Ingredients:	
* 
_Fish:_​
4 to 6 Pacific rock cod, or other firm fleshed fish, fillets
1 cup all purpose flour
2 Tbs olive oil
salt and pepper to taste
_Sauce:_​
1 tsp  garlic, finely chopped
½ tsp  lemon juice
2 Tbs butter, cubed and slightly chilled
2 Tbs Mushroom, sliced
2 Tbs yellow onion, sliced
1 scallion, white part only, sliced
1/8 tsp oregano
2 cups marinara sauce
1 cup bay shrimp
salt and pepper to taste
*Instructions:
*
In a sauté pan or skillet, heat olive oil over medium-high heat until shimmering. Dry fish fillets with paper towels, season with salt and pepper, dredge in flour, and  sauté until cooked through, 3 to 4 minutes per side. Fish is cooked through when it flakes easily with a fork. Remove fish and keep warm.

Add garlic to the sauté pan and cook, stirring constantly, until it just starts to get golden brown, about 30 seconds. Remove from heat, add lemon juice and butter and swirl the pan until butter just melts. Add mushroom, onion, scallion, and oregano and sauté until soft. Add the marinara and shrimp and bring to a boil. Remove from heat and season with salt and pepper to taste. Pour sauce over fish fillets and serve with orzo or steamed rice and a vegetable of choice.​


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 3, 2011)

I am also fond of red snapper, so I do this one quite often:


*Red Snapper with Coconut-Mango Salsa
*​*Ingredients:
*

4 to 6 red snapper fillets
_Marinade:​_
½ red onion, finely chopped
1/2 cup finely chopped scallion
3 Tbs soy sauce
1 Tbs cooking oil
1 Tbs pineapple (or other) vinegar
2 tsp fresh thyme leaves
2 tsp sugar
1 tsp salt
1 tsp ground Jamaican allspice
1 tsp crushed red pepper 
1 tsp ground black pepper
1/2 tsp ground nutmeg
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon
_Coating:​_
½ cup flour
2 tsp basil
2 tsp turbinado sugar
1 tsp ground cloves
1 tsp salt
1 tsp ground black pepper
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp garlic powder
½ tsp cayenne powder
½ tsp cinnamon
½ tsp nutmeg

_Coconut-Mango Salsa:_​
2 plum or Roma tomatoes, seeded and diced
1/2* red onion, finely chopped
1* cup mango, cubed
1/4* cup*flaked, sweetened coconut
1/4* cup*minced fresh cilantro
1* Tbs*chopped fresh mint
2* tsp*fresh lime juice
1* tsp*brown sugar
1/4* tsp*black pepper
1/4* tsp*crushed red pepper

*Instructions:
*Prepare marinade and marinate the snapper for 1 hour. While snapper is marinating, prepare Mango salsa in a glass bowl, cover with plastic wrap, and allow flavors to meld. Combine ingredients for the coating in a shallow glass baking dish. 

Spray non-stick pan with cooking spray and place over medium high heat. Remove snapper fillets from marinade and pat dry with paper towels. Dredge fillets in coating mix and sauté fillets on both sides until fish flakes easily. Plate each fillet and top with the mango salsa. Serve with brown rice and sautéed vegetables.​


----------



## Hoot (Jun 3, 2011)

I know there are many here who don't care for freshwater fish. However,  the lake perch would likely be very good dredged in seasoned flour or  cornmeal and deep fried. Served with coleslaw and hush puppies and iced tea.....
Dag  nab it...Now I'm hungry again!!!


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 3, 2011)

My wife isn't a big fish lover, but she does like when I give it a quick dredge in seasoned flour and a browning in olive oil....Lots of lemon, cracked  pepper, and fresh parsley.....


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 3, 2011)

Hoot said:


> I know there are many here who don't care for freshwater fish. However,  the lake perch would likely be very good dredged in seasoned flour or  cornmeal and deep fried. Served with coleslaw and hush puppies and iced tea.....
> Dag  nab it...Now I'm hungry again!!!



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

This!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 3, 2011)

Hoot said:


> I know there are many here who don't care for freshwater fish. However, the lake perch would likely be very good dredged in seasoned flour or cornmeal and deep fried. Served with coleslaw and hush puppies and iced tea.....
> Dag nab it...Now I'm hungry again!!!


 
Roger that. I was given a bag of Lake Erie perch last week just beggin' for a fish fry. I use Italian bread crumbs.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 3, 2011)

They will look like this 


I printed out a hush puppy recipe I'm going to try my hand at, too.


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 3, 2011)

Cod cooked any which way, blackfish (tautog), sea bass, haddock, Lake Superior whitefish, even small bluefish (under 5 lbs) if caught not more than 4 hours before cooking are, to my taste, quite good.  The key is freshness.  Many, if not most, people do not have access to really fresh fish.  The official definition of fresh fish is fish that has not been previously frozen - yuk.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 3, 2011)

My definition of fresh fish is when they are still wiggling on the stringer when you hit the dock.


----------



## AmandaN80 (Jun 3, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Cod cooked any which way, blackfish (tautog), sea bass, haddock, Lake Superior whitefish, even small bluefish (under 5 lbs) if caught not more than 4 hours before cooking are, to my taste, quite good.  The key is freshness.  Many, if not most, people do not have access to really fresh fish.  The official definition of fresh fish is fish that has not been previously frozen - yuk.



I live 5 blocks from Lake MI and can get some super fresh fish from people I know who catch them(or I guess I could go catch some myself lol)
My dad used to catch something and theyd broil it. That was the only fish I had enjoyed as a child. When I ask them what fish and what seasonings they used, they cant remember!?


----------



## AmandaN80 (Jun 3, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> My definition of fresh fish is when they are still wiggling on the stringer when you hit the dock.


----------



## AmandaN80 (Jun 3, 2011)

pacanis said:


> They will look like this
> View attachment 11097
> 
> I printed out a hush puppy recipe I'm going to try my hand at, too.



Those look amazing!
We are doing steaks tomorrow but I may have to try this Sunday! All these ideas I am getting from everyone is making me happy! We may be eating fish a lot this summer, or at least trying it different ways  Cookbooks I have all basically have the same ways to cook it all...mustard, lemon, grill, lol (I know grill isnt a seasonings but basically they say to grill it all)
They sell frozen hush puppies at one of the stores here and those are actually pretty good. I never tried to make them from scratch.


----------



## AmandaN80 (Jun 3, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I find the oilier the fish, the fishy-er. Could just be me. I am partial to firm, white fleshed fish. But, walleye is the gold-standard against which all fish is judged in my life.



I remembered when I saw you say this earlier that my ex told me the same thing. He even promised to make me some that Id love no matter what, but he never got around to it. Oh well.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jun 4, 2011)

Try fish pie, poach cod fillets in milk with a few bay leaves,pepper corns ect,drain the fish and sieve and reserve the stock.
Plaice the flaked fish in a baking dish, make a bechamel using the stock and add loads of chopped parsley then pour over the fish. leave to set up then cover with cheesy mashed pots, bake in oven till golden.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 4, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Try fish pie, poach cod fillets in milk with a few bay leaves,pepper corns ect,drain the fish and sieve and reserve the stock.
> Plaice the flaked fish in a baking dish, make a bechamel using the stock and add loads of chopped parsley then pour over the fish. leave to set up then cover with cheesy mashed pots, bake in oven till golden.


Now that sounds mighty good!!! I reckon it would be good with bass or catfish fillets.  I will have to try it and let y'all know!!


----------



## tinlizzie (Jun 4, 2011)

AmandaN80 said:


> I remembered when I saw you say this earlier that my ex told me the same thing. He even promised to make me some that Id love no matter what, but he never got around to it. Oh well.


 
Those walleyes need to be out of the lake today, fileted, rolled in cornmeal, fried in a CI skillet on a wood-fired stove in a cabin in the Ontario woods.  A close second is the bacon & egg breakfast the next morning, with woodsmoke in the air.

Ah, memories of vacations past from a lower-48'er.


----------



## AmandaN80 (Jun 4, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Try fish pie, poach cod fillets in milk with a few bay leaves,pepper corns ect,drain the fish and sieve and reserve the stock.
> Plaice the flaked fish in a baking dish, make a bechamel using the stock and add loads of chopped parsley then pour over the fish. leave to set up then cover with cheesy mashed pots, bake in oven till golden.



That does sound pretty darn good!


----------



## AmandaN80 (Jun 4, 2011)

tinlizzie said:


> Those walleyes need to be out of the lake today, fileted, rolled in cornmeal, fried in a CI skillet on a wood-fired stove in a cabin in the Ontario woods.  A close second is the bacon & egg breakfast the next morning, with woodsmoke in the air.
> 
> Ah, memories of vacations past from a lower-48'er.



My favorite 'up north' vacation was when we rented a cabin up in north Idaho. 
My favorite Canadian vacation was when I turned 18 and we drove on up just over from Detroit. lol

I am going to try to get some walleye soon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 4, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Try fish pie, poach cod fillets in milk with a few bay leaves,pepper corns ect,drain the fish and sieve and reserve the stock.
> Plaice the flaked fish in a baking dish, make a bechamel using the stock and add loads of chopped parsley then pour over the fish. leave to set up then cover with cheesy mashed pots, bake in oven till golden.



Your plaice or mine?

Fish on the brain?


----------



## Claire (Jun 5, 2011)

As a kid and young woman I didn't like either fish or shellfish, fresh or frozen or ... anything.  Then at age 27 I moved to Hawaii.  I love raw beef and tuna (ahi) sashimi was a revelation.  I moved on from there.  I agree that soaking filets of anything in some milk for an hour or so can make the "fishy" flavor either go away, or get milder.  But black pepper on a good tuna steak, then cooked as you would a pepper steak won't be fishy.  

Back in my practicing Catholic days, the only way I liked fish was chopped and added to a mixture of grated potatoes, onions, with maybe an egg to hold it all together.  My mom was at wit's end, because, in fact, she didn't like fish either.  (do not ask my why it didn't occur to her to simply feed us a cheesy pasta or potato dish with a salad or other green veggie and just forget the fish concept).   We called it "fish hash" and ate it with catsup, steak sauce, tartar sauce, or shrimp cocktail sauce.


----------



## AmandaN80 (Jun 5, 2011)

Claire said:


> As a kid and young woman I didn't like either fish or shellfish, fresh or frozen or ... anything.  Then at age 27 I moved to Hawaii.  I love raw beef and tuna (ahi) sashimi was a revelation.  I moved on from there.  I agree that soaking filets of anything in some milk for an hour or so can make the "fishy" flavor either go away, or get milder.  But black pepper on a good tuna steak, then cooked as you would a pepper steak won't be fishy.
> 
> Back in my practicing Catholic days, the only way I liked fish was chopped and added to a mixture of grated potatoes, onions, with maybe an egg to hold it all together.  My mom was at wit's end, because, in fact, she didn't like fish either.  (do not ask my why it didn't occur to her to simply feed us a cheesy pasta or potato dish with a salad or other green veggie and just forget the fish concept).   We called it "fish hash" and ate it with catsup, steak sauce, tartar sauce, or shrimp cocktail sauce.



Thanks!! I was going to buy fish today but none looked really good. The fish hash sounds like itd be a good way to start to eat fish.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 6, 2011)

bolas, your fish pie sounds delicious, and positively norwegian. white food with a white starch and white sauce, lol.

and the romano looks really good. gonna have to try that soon.

jpb, my boss has a technique of filleting bluefish while still on the boat wherein you remove the lateral line first, then cut your filets from both sides. it takes almist all of that unpleasent gaminess out of the fish, leaving sweet, firm delicious flesh to cook.

as far as a tasty fish recipe goes, how about slicing sweet onion and a bulb of fennel very thinly to make a sort of slaw, then toss it with evoo, balsamic vinegar, lemon thyme ( or regular thyme and some lemon juice), and s&p.
stuff this into the body cavity of a whole fish, rub fish with olive oil and s&p, and tie with butchers twine to help hold in the slaw.
grill or bake the stuffed fish until cooked through, maybe 25 minutes or so for baking. grilling is quicker.

i've made this with trout and red snapper, trout being my fave. it works especially well with bony fish since after cooking, the meat flakes away using a fork, leaving the intact skeleton behind.

if you can tackle (excuse the pun) this one, you can eat any fish.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jun 7, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Your plaice or mine?
> 
> Fish on the brain?


are you codding you pease?


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 7, 2011)

Quote:
         	         	         		         			         				         					Originally Posted by *PrincessFiona60* 

 
_Your plaice or mine?

We like plaice fried in cracker crumbs.
_


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> are you codding you pease?



Would I use salt cod for that?

So was that a typo or a pun?...sometimes I'm not sure...



justplainbill said:


> Quote:
> _
> We like plaice fried in cracker crumbs.
> _



Sounds good, with some malt vinegar.  and pease...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jun 7, 2011)

A bit of both, are you kidding me you tease,


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 8, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> A bit of both, are you kidding me you tease,



As often as possible...


----------

